# 6'4" 270 lbs with a 36 inseam.. what kind of bike?



## Derek4Real (Aug 4, 2005)

As you can tell I am in no way a little man and I am wanting to purchase my first road bike. I would hate to spend anything over $600 but with a man in my weight class and size I am sure it will be hard. Any tips on a makes or models would be great. Sorry again for being so green but I am just now opening my eyes to the amazing world of road bikes.

Thanks agian for your time and help
Derek


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

Derek,
I'm also 6'-4" and was 270 when I started on my bike. Now I'm down to 245. I ride a Lemond Buenos Aires in the largest frame they make. From what I remember when searching for a bike, taller riders seemed to like Lemonds geometry. I read reviewes here on RBR. The only thing I worried about was how the Bontrager wheels would hold up to my wieght. I'm very pleased that after 2500 miles the wheels are doing very good, haven't even had them worked on at all. My bike was about double what you budget is though. It was a left over from the year before, still in the box unbuilt, so they came down on the price quite a bit. The bike is full ultegra. 

Good luck in your search, sorry I couldn't be of much help.


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

I'm 6'3", but only 185 lbs. Shayne alluded to something that may work out in your favor. People who need the largest (or smallest) sizes have a hard time finding places with good stock - the flip side is places often have a big old bike they can't get rid of, so deals are out there. I got my '04 Lemond Buenos Aires (61 cm, the largest) for $1,500, which is $500 off the MSRP. Pretty nice price for a great steel/CF frame with an Ultegra/105 mix. My tiny wife got a Trek 2100 WSD (47 cm) for $1,400 and change, it retails at $1,800 or so I think. 

My advice is to get out there and ride a lot of bikes. Like every bike that's in your price range that's a close fit at every store within 20 or 30 miles of your house. Note which bikes ride nicely, seem to hold up well, etc. Keep an eye out for bigger fellas out riding around and see what they're on. 

It took me a month and visits to 8 shops to find the Buenos Aires. It's worth the time, whether you're spending $2,000 or $600, it's a lot of money. 

jeff


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Weight's no problem, but don't go small for your height*

I'm also 6'4", and I've been 270 (working my way to 220 now). I don't think your weight is an issue if you get some decent 36-spoke wheels and watch out for potholes (some big guys say they can use 32s, but I've had problems with them. Your bike will probably come with them, though, and you can ride them until they break, have them professionally trued once--careful truing makes them more durable--and see how they last). Larger tires, 28 or 32mm rather than the 23s the bike probably will come with, also will help.
One caution, though: Don't let anybody sell you a bike that's too small. I rode 62cm frames for years, because that's the biggest most shops stocked and they pushed them really hard. A longer seatpost is not an answer--it will screw up your reach to the bars, change where you carry the weight and you'll never be comfortable. Four years ago I bought a 64cm Atlantis, and I've since gotten another bike in 65cm, and the difference those two or three centimeters makes is just astonishing. I used to start to hurt after an hour or so, and the first ride on the Atlantis I went three hours pretty comfortably.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Cory said:


> One caution, though: Don't let anybody sell you a bike that's too small. I rode 62cm frames for years, because that's the biggest most shops stocked and they pushed them really hard.


What he said!!! I'm 6'6", 245lb. I raced 62cm frames long ago, and my back is still paying the price.

If I were you, I'd look for a good, used steel frame and fix it up as required. Check out:

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/BOBishBikesFS

if you get the chance. I post all my large bike finds up there (unless I keep them for myself).

I ride a 68cm frame now. I went from getting sore after an hour on the bike (on my 62cm frame) to being able to ride comfortably for hours on end. You might not need something quite that big, but don't go less than 64cm. A nice 66cm would probably be just right for you. A well built steel frame won't fatigue on you, so you should be able to ride it forever.

Good luck!

Forbes


----------



## Derek4Real (Aug 4, 2005)

Reworking a older steel frame bike is not that bad of a idea. But I have to admit I am so new I wouldn’t have a clue what to replace so that is kind of intimidating. I am sure with the right amount of knowledge and research I would be able to put something together. 

Do they have a bike building for dummies??? LOL

But as I can tell the first step is establishing what size of a frame I will need. Well I got a great tip while I was asking around during lunch. Go check out http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/

Wow… what a help that was… I am thinking of completing and then walking into a local shop and have them double-check everything. In doing so I hope I will find the correct size of bike I will need rather it be a 60cm or up to 66cm.

Am I correct in thinking that every other measurement can be changed to fit the rider once the bike size is determined? Granted I am sure each manufacture has its own style of frame geometry but all in all would I be able to take any of those bikes and get the same comfort level if they all were the same size frame?

I have also noticed that most of the entry-level bikes have 8 speeds, and the more expensive bikes have 9, 10. I hate to admit it but I live in W.Va. and I am sure anyone could see the need for more speeds especially low gears. What should I be looking for?

Again thank you all for your time and help.
Derek


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Do an on-line fit first*

Get an idea of size. Height alone isn't enough. I'm 6'4, but am most comfortable on a 59. Body proportions are important. Long legs versus long torso (I'm tall above the waist).

Look for a fitting wizard at www.coloradocyclist.com or www.wrenchscience.com These both agreed well with a professional fitting I had done. Works for a really god idea of what willl fit.

Also, don't let price get in the way of a bike which is a good choice in every other way. Yeah; there's limits to how much money. But, don't let that be your only deciding factor.

Find a good shop; ask friends where they buy and would they go again. You're starting a longer term relationship with this business. If the shop sin't good, you're stuck looking for another where you didn't buy the bike.

Enjoy the purchase. Maybe wait until September when the 06's are in stock. Better selection. Or make a deposit on one arriving versus buying from the floor.

My $0.02


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

Just to add some more info to confuse you , different companies use different measurements to size their bikes. Take Lemond vs. Trek for instance. (Lemonds are manufactured by Trek, not sure what the ownership arrangement is). Lemond measures the bike from the bottom bracket to the center of the top tube. c-c measurement. Trek measures from the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube. ie, a Trek and a Lemond with similar dimensions will have different sizes. Why do they do this?  I have no idea. This is why the largest Lemond is a 61, and the largest Trek is a 63. It gets even worse when you're talking about compact frames, when you have to look at "effective" lengths. 

jeff


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek4Real said:


> Well I got a great tip while I was asking around during lunch. Go check out http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/
> 
> Wow… what a help that was… I am thinking of completing and then walking into a local shop and have them double-check everything. In doing so I hope I will find the correct size of bike I will need rather it be a 60cm or up to 66cm.


I'm a dedicated follower of the Grant Petersen school of bike sizing. According to Mr. Petersen, fit systems like the one you quoted tend toward putting riders on frames sized for hard-core racers. That said, your 60cm up to 66cm range is quite broad. For your first real bike, I recommend going with the higher end of this range, 64-66cm. This is especially true since you have a relatively long inseam - 36" is the same as mine, and I'm 6'6". If you go with a 60cm frame, you'll have roughly three miles of seatpost protruding from the frame, which will force you to bend waaaaaaay down to get to the handlebars, unless you use 50 spacers to get the bars back up to a reasonable height. Better to start out with a frame designed to easily accomodate the saddle/bar positions you are likely to want in your first bike.

If you get ultra-hardcore down the line, you'll want to upgrade your bike anyway. At that point, you might consider a smaller frame, but if you do, keep an image of me in your mind, hobbling around with a bad back at age 41 because I rode a bicycle that was too small for me for many years. And I'm certainly not an exceptional case. My college coach, three-time Olympian John Allis, had such a bad back at age 37 that he could not ride more than 30 miles at a shot. I hear that, after several operations, he got some relief, but none of us want to go under the knife, do we?


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

We're the exact same height and inseam - which means your height is all in your legs. This can make for an interesting fit on the bike. 

Personally, if you've committed to $600, I'd look around to see if someone near you wasn't having a sale on a Lemond Croix de Fer. Nice bike for a big guy, and I think you'll find the geometry to your liking.


----------



## Derek4Real (Aug 4, 2005)

Well after entering in some data in both of the online size charts I wound up with.... 

Frame Size is 64cm OR 65cm Center-to-Top / 61cm Center-to-Center
Overall Reach is :: 12.89cm Center-to-Center
Recommended Saddle Height is :: 80.74cm 
Handlebar Width is :: 46cm Center-to-Center



I was searcing around for a few bikes and I cam across a Motobecane MIRAGE Pro... has a 64cm.. and I like the entry options. I love its look and I am planing on going buy the shop sometime next week and give it a test fit. Anyone have any opinion on this bike?  

thanks again... you all are very helpful..

I feel as if I am three times as smart.. lol


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Top tube length important*

Make sure you check the top tube length (or the total reach) - it's just as important as the frame size. I am 6'4" w/ 36.5" inseam and ride a 61 cm Lemond Alpe d'Huez. Had to get a shorter stem than stock to make it comfortable.


----------

